# John Deere LT180 fuel pump doesn't draw fuel



## hwy (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a john Deere LT180 riding mower that won't start. Have cleaned the carb, replaced the fuel filter and pump. Fuel cap vent hole is not blocked. Appears the fuel pump is not pumping fuel from the tank because fuel filter doesn't fill unless I remove the line and use gravity to fill the filter. The fuel pump is a vacuum based pump. I am at an impasse at this point. Any suggestions?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Double check your fuel line setup. A lot of the times the installer crosses up in and vacuum ports.


----------

